# NEW MILAN EXIBITION CENTRE!!!



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

PLEASE, RATE THE NEW MILAN EXIBITION CENTRE!
COMMENTS ARE ALSO WELL ACCEPTED!!


*In 2005, Milan Fair’s New Complex will be – together with the City Complex * –* one of the world's leading exhibition systems.*
It is designed to be efficient and functional for the people who must work there, be they exhibitors or visitors.
The structure has been designed to allow several shows to be staged at the same time, even events that are not related to trade fairs, and to streamline the enormous flows of people and goods.

*THE PROJECT*























































Milan Fair’s New Complex will offer complementary services that will help it to blend with the surrounding area: the area will feature an extensive parking system, vast landscaped areas and a wide range of compatible services, such as hotels, stores, cafés, bars and restaurants, and recreational facilities. 

*Compatible services will occupy an overall area of 60,000 square meters: 37,500 occupied by 3-4 star hotels in the southern area, 9,000 for hotel-related services* (bars, cafés and restaurants, fitness centers and multifunctional spaces), *and 13,500 for a shopping arcade with 150/200 stores selling typical and top quality products from Lombardy*.

*Numerous parking spaces are also planned, a lot with 10,000 parking spaces adjacent to the exhibition grounds, and an additional 10,000 in an area approx. 1.5 kilometers away that is also the property of Fondazione Fiera.*

*THE PARKING AREA*





































*Images of parking area under construction*






































The new Milan Fair will occupy a total surface area of 2 million square meters and a gross floorspace of 530,000 square meters. The perimeter of the New Complex will measure almost 5 kilometers (4,843 meters for accuracy sake).

*The dimensions of Milan Fair’s New Complex are truly on a large scale and are difficult to imagine for anyone who is not involved in the project or in the exhibition business*.
The exhibition pavilions will be surrounded by a 9 hectare park, north-west of the complex, and pathways inside the landscaped area, for a total of *180,000 square meters of greenery*.

Here are some interesting facts to help you understand: 

*the total surface area is equal to 57 San Siro stadiums or 100 Duomo squares * 
the cubic meters of land that has been reclaimed are equal to 
the volume of a 100-storey building 
*the tons of steel that will be used will weigh 6 times the Eiffel Tower* 
added to this a total of one thousand trees will be planted 
construction work will require the use of 300 vehicles comprising 30 excavators, 20 concrete mixers, 100 trucks and 50 cranes 
the owner, Fondazione Fiera Milano, has invested more than 550 million Euros in project financing in the project


The New Complex will be connected to the city of Milan, Malpensa International Airport and other European key transport routes through its existing link infrastructures which are being expanded and the new ones that are being built. 

Construction work is underway to extend Milan's subway, linea 1, from Molino Dorino to Rho-Pero to provide connections with the city of Milan.
Work is on schedule.

The network of roads and highways, will be upgraded in terms of capacity and access. This will improve connections with Milan and the rest of Italy, and will also connect the Complex to international transport routes leading towards northern Europe. On 7 March, ANAS (National Highway Authority) gave the go-ahead to the construction of highway links, involving an investment of 262 million Euros: (182 million Euros from public funding and the remainder from concessionaires.

The railroad connection, will be provided with the construction of the Fiera station on the railroad link and on the high-capacity Turin-Milan line.

*THE CONNECTIONS*





























*IMAGES*











































































































































































































































































































































































































































un grazie a tre punte per aver preparato il thread!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Additional info

It opens at the end of this mounth: *March 31*


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

It's wonderfull!!!the biggest exhibition center in the world!!


----------



## therock (Apr 20, 2004)

*10/10!!!* :cheers:


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## princ3 (Oct 16, 2004)

Simply amazing :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

i LUV IT


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Other data

Total surface of the site: *57 times San Siro stadium* or *100 times Piazza Duomo*

Perimeter: *4843 meters*

Tons of steel used: *5 times Eiffel Tower*


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

H-O-L-Y C-O-W!!!!

Its gorgeous! Who is the architect?


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

fuksas!


----------



## norreport (Aug 23, 2003)

bravo bravisimo


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Huge and very stylish design!


----------



## plotstyle (Jan 28, 2004)

SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

An amazing project by Fuksas, and Milan.
Im glad that he is now working on a big £2.5billion project in London... I hope it turns out to be as nice as this. Im sure he'll get a worm-hole or two in somewhere considering how much he likes em and how well he does them.


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

tks to all of you for the nice comments!  
some of us will surely be at the inauguration at the end of the mounth, then we'll surely post you some photos of the completed complex!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

that's very impresive project, and the pics are wonderful, but...
i don't like it. i thought the Italian have a bit better 'taste' of architecture.
that's disappointing me very much. totally without flair, just an idea 
that is not been well thought out, i suppose.
it's great milan made the new 'fira', but this project is so... simply, ... disappointing,
.... it doesn't have that 'something' that makes it special, new, and gives it a fresh look.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> .... it doesn't have that 'something' that makes it special, new, and gives it a fresh look.


Beh there's the long glass sail!


----------



## nukey (Apr 17, 2004)

> it's great milan made the new 'fira', but this project is so... simply, ... disappointing,


Now that was an opinion I wouldnt have expected with this project!
Its very well thought out and holds up excelently against Frankfurt's Messehalle by Grimshaw









The fair complex in Hannover, Geneva or Makuhari, and positively makes a mockery of London's piece of shit ExCel:








which looks like a bloody kid built it.


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

well, falubaz, just remember it's an enormous complex.. it can't be as "light" as a skyscraper..
specified that i think that the project gave a lot of importance to the estetic aspects, incredibly more then the "functional" projects usually do..!
as falcon remembers you, the long glass sail gives it that thing that makes it different from any other exhibition centre in the world.
i personally judge positively this project because all the peculiarities had an incredible attenction!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

WOW ! thats so cool!


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

9 in this category.


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

a10! :runaway:


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

other data:
it will be the biggest park in italy!!!


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

when they started working (2 years ago, i think..) they said the project would have been completed on the 4th of april.. then they anticipated the inauguration to the 30th of march, but there will been the first two exibitions even two days before!!  
and the tube stop will be opened some days before the inauguration, as it was prevented!


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

it is financied by a private firm, ente fiera milano, that will also garantee the requalification of the urban area of the ex-fiera, that will become one of the most elitaire in milan, with a park, three skyscrapers (the highest in italy!), and so on..!

the ente fiera milano has been one of the most interesting and most studied phenomenum of the last years, because in the years of the economical crisis they started growing has no other firm in italy!


----------



## yellow arrow (Jan 17, 2003)

23 days again to the inauguration...only few months to build this amazing stucture!!! a surprising result for Italy and Milan considering the "biblic" time is often necessary to do something...


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

nukey said:


> An amazing project by Fuksas, and Milan.
> Im glad that he is now working on a big £2.5billion project in London... I hope it turns out to be as nice as this. Im sure he'll get a worm-hole or two in somewhere considering how much he likes em and how well he does them.


which project?


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

just *17* days to go!!!


----------



## Turnpike (Feb 24, 2005)

Veramente notevole..le foto sono impressionanti. Ma devono assolutamente farci arrivare la metro!
ciao


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

10/10. Holy sh*t, Milan, you should be quite proud to have a wonderful project like this. Stunning.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Turnpike said:


> Veramente notevole..le foto sono impressionanti. Ma devono assolutamente farci arrivare la metro!
> ciao


La metro l'apriranno due giorni prima dell'inaugurazione


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Extremly beautiful!!Guys,that's just to love!!


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

*2 WEEKS to go!!!*


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

can you provide links to other projects of modern construction in Milan/Italy

with photos

thanks Max


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

What a cool n funky buildin, sooooo huge.


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

tks to all those who had such nice words for our new building!

@ max
milan is in a great period! tks to our administrators and to the new vitality of the privates there are many new projects on the way. il 5/10 years many districts will be completely re-builded!
the most relevant ones:
1) garibaldi repubblica: my favourite! next to the historical centre, in the most reachable district of the city, will have place one of the most suggestive projects! the directional centre, with all the local administration offices in some skyscrapers. the city of fashon, with a skyscraper and some other high-rise buildings. the park in the middle. the requalification of the station. an underground tunnel for cars. a museum. an enormous underground parking. the new metrò line. all on more levels!
2) polo urbano fiera: on the area where the old exhibition centre, now that there is the new one, we'll have three new skyscrapers (that will become the highest in italy) and a park!
3) many other enormous district completely drow new!
4) even more smallest project, that will change the city!
5) the revalorization of the historical navigli (artificial rivers)!

we have a lot of photos, we just have to find them out! i've asked all my italian friends of the forum to help me searching the links! as i find them i'll tell you!
for the moment you can come to our forum and look for them in the oldest pages, maybe you will find them faster then us..!

for any information don't hesitate!
ciao!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

@max
A link of a thread about a show Milan city council organized in London, at Barbican Centre in February... There are many projects of those planned for Milan kay: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181251


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

thanks for you effort and hard work guys


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

i think this are the ones that have already been approved:

Altra sede Regione Lombardia
Committente: Regione Lombardia
Architetti: Harry N. Cobb (Pei Cobb Freed & Partners), Paolo Caputo, Matteo Milani, Marco De Bortoli (Caputo Partnership), Massimo Giuliani, Anna Milella (Sistema Duemila)

Grattacielo Pirelli
Committente: Regione Lombardia Commissario Delegato per l’Emergenza Roberto Formigoni
Architetti: Renato Sarno Group S.r.l., Corvino+Multari Architetti Associati, Gruppo Progetti S.r.l.

Teatro alla Scala
Committente: Comune di Milano
Architetti: Mario Botta, Elisabetta Fabbri, Giuliano Parmeggiani

Nuovo Polo Fiera Milano
Proprietario: Fondazione Fiera Milano. Committente: Sviluppo Sistema Fiera Spa.
Architetti: Massimiliano Fuksas, Studio Altieri, Lombardi e Associati, Studio Marzullo S.r.l, Schlaich Bergermann und Partner

CityLife. Un progetto per Milano
Proprietario attuale dell’area: Fondazione Fiera Milano; acquirente finale e società demandata allo sviluppo immobiliare dell'area: CityLife.
Committente: Sviluppo Sistema Fiera Spa.
Architetti: Zaha Hadid, Arata Isozaki, Daniel Libeskind, Pier Paolo Maggiora

Milano Santa Giulia (Montecity Rogoredo)
Committente: Risanamento S.p.A.
Architetti: Foster and Partners, Paolo Caputo Partnerships, RAUM S.r.l., URBAM, Studio Ariatta, M.S.C. Associati S.r.l., Battle McCarthy, Buro Happold, Progettisti Associati S.p.A., Studio Associato TRM

Progetto Portello
Committente: Società Auredia e Società Nuovo Portello
Architetti: Gino Valle, Cino Zucchi, Guido Canali, Charles Jencks, Andreas Kipar

Città della Moda
Committente: HEDF
Architetti: Cesar Pelli & Associate per il masterplan

Giardini di Porta Nuova (Parco Garibaldi)
Committente: Comune di Milano/enti privati
Architetti: Mathias Lehner (Inside Outside); group - Petra Blaisse (Inside Outside), Irma Boom, Michael Maltzan and Tim Williams (Micheal Maltzam Architecture) Mirko Zardini, Piet Oudolf)

Nuova sede della RCS Rizzoli
Committente: Pirelli & C. Real Estate
Architetti: Boeri Studio - Stefano Boeri, Gianandrea Barreca, Giovanni la Varra
Architetti collaboratori: Marco Brega (coordinator), Marco Giorgio, Alessandra Giannini, Susanna Loddo, Mara Mior, Sabotino Polverino, Chiara Quinzi

Nuova sede del Sole 24 Ore
Committente: Il Sole 24 Ore
Architetti: Renzo Piano Building Workshop

Ampliamento dell’Università Bocconi
Committente: Università Commerciale ‘Luigi Bocconi’
Architetti: Grafton Architects

Riqualificazione dell’Ospedale Niguarda Ca’ Granda
Committente: Azienda Ospedaliera – Ospedale Niguarda Ca’ Granda
Architetti: N.E.C./Niguarda Engineering Contracting S.p.A. - Fabiano Redaelli, Laura Lazzari

WJC – World Jewellery Centre 
Committente: WJC S.r.l.
Architetti: Urbam - Marco Cerri, Francesco Moglia, Saverio Valsasnini; Studio di architettura Mello - Fabio Mello. Architetti collaboratori: Massimo Belletti, Fabrizio Bettelle, Andrea Mancini, Elisabetta Molteni, Giorgio Montorfano, Andrea Vitti

Arengario - Museo delle Arti del sec. XX
Committente: Comune di Milano
Architetti: Italo Rota, Emmanuele Auxilia, Fabio Fornasari, Paolo Montanari

BEIC- Biblioteca Europea di Informazione e Cultura
Biblioteca Europea di Informazione e Cultura
Committente: Fondazione BEIC- 
Architetti: Bolles+Wilson, Alterstudio Partners, Degenhardt

Centro multifunzionale di Porta Vittoria
Committente: Imbonati S.p.A. Gruppo Zunino
Architetti: Fabio Nonis, Carlo Alberto Maggiore; Architetti collaboratori: Angelo Lorenzi, Rafael Bescòs; supervisione architettonica: Rafael Moneo

Parco Forlanini
Committente: Comune di Milano/enti privati
Architetti: Gonçalo Byrne (GB Arquitectos), Joao Nunes (PROAP), Mauro Montagna (P31), Josè Laranjeira (GB Arquitectos), Luca Baroni (Studio Silva), Pierluigi Marchesini Viola (P31), Michelangelo Lassini (P31), Carlos Ribas (PROAP)

Progetto Pompeo Leoni – Pietrasanta (ex OM)
Operatore principale: Rubattino 87 S.r.l. Coordinamento tecnico urbanistico: Sergrup S.r.l.
Architetti: A. Balzani, V. Benati, L. Imberti per il progetto urbanistico; 
Società ALPINA S.p.A. per il progetto opere pubbliche; LAND S.rl. per il 
progetto del verde

Progetto Rubattino (ex Maserati)
Architetti 1ª fase: arch. A. Grifoni per il progetto urbanistico; ALPINA S.p.A. per il progetto opere pubbliche; LAND s.rl. per il progetto del verde
Architetti 2ª fase: arch. M. Fuksas per il progetto urbanistico; ALPINA S.p.A. per il progetto opere pubbliche; arch. M. Fuksas per il progetto del verde

Adriano (ex Magneti Marelli) 
Committente: Adriano 81 srl
Architetti: P. Caputo; V. Benati for the planning and urban project, Alpina SpA for the public works project, F. Giorgetta for the landscape project

Maciachini: Work, Live, Create
Committente: Doughty Hanson & Co Real Estate, BPD Property Development
Developer: Europa Risorse Srl
Architetti fase 1: Kconsult, DEGW, Ariatta, Pro.ing


some others are proposed..!


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

and other about the new "rho fiera - milano" M1 stop!


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)

some other pics!

















italian forumers visiting the new exhibition centre









some milan projects showed at the first fair hosted by the new exhibition centre







































a project in rome shown at the fair hosted in the new exhibition centre


----------



## to (Jan 5, 2003)

GREAT !!!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Again, this is such a great building, other cities in Italy have a long way when it comes to catchin up with milan.


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

.......


----------



## damon milan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## averroè (Feb 22, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> La metro l'apriranno due giorni prima dell'inaugurazione


e l'hanno chiusa tre giorni dopo: dicono (dicono...) che riaprirà a settembre


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

ciao averroè))


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

10/10 MILANO IS GREAT CHAO


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow whoa that's so amazing that words can't describe it


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

ripesco il topic


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

ew fiera link: http://www.nuovopolofieramilano.it/


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

wow amazing


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

I think this is Italian design at its best !!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its fantastic and big


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

I like it very much. 

I've been there one month ago, it was closed but I could appreciate the exterior architecture. In front of it there are two wonderful Perrault's towers (NH hotels).

Metro (passante) station is very functional and clean.


----------



## rayshira (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice. Thanks!


----------

